# I 864



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Could someone please give advise, I am not working can I be my families sponsor ? It's my husband who makes the cash?


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

And the domicile issue ?


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Malta?*



Jen114 said:


> Could someone please give advise, I am not working can I be my families sponsor ? It's my husband who makes the cash?


You might get more precise replies if you clarify where you are talking about, your location says Malta, is that the country of Malta, or is it a city in the U.S. If you are in the country of Malta, are you planning on moving back to the U.S. Are you and or/ your husband U.S citizens and will you be living in the U.S. and then trying to sponsor family who want to move to the U.S. Where is your family coming from? etc etc. Of course if you are asking about sponsoring family to move to the country of Malta, then you are on the wrong forum.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am American living in Malta for 22 years wanting to immigrate back to states with husband and two babies. They are not American we are living in Malta Europe


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jen114 said:


> Could someone please give advise, I am not working can I be my families sponsor ? It's my husband who makes the cash?


See I-864 24b
As you have not given any information about your husband's professional expertise and future plans it may or may not apply. Otherwise there is always the option of a co-sponsor.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jen114 said:


> And the domicile issue ?


Were you to elaborate a bit it would be easier for the rest of us.

I presume you are talking about your US domicile. To the best of my knowledge sponsors are required to reside in the US.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

I was given and I 864 to fill out to sponsor my husband and family. I applied with the I 130 . In Rome sent the relevant documents back in October we received the approval package in this package ( they know I am not domicile in USA as they sent it to Malta) there was the affidavit of support. In this document it asks what is your in one mine is 0 employment 0 etcetc then it asks family income this is where husband plays a part. Is this going to be sufficient? Also like u sId there is mention domicile what's this about?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You are your family's sponsor as far as applying for the visas go. But with no income, you're probably not going to make it as their financial sponsor. You need to be able to show that you (as the US citizen) can support the family without resorting to welfare, which includes having a place to live in the US when you get there.

If you aren't able to sponsor the family financially, you can make use of a co-sponsor - usually a parent or other family member, but it can be anyone resident in the US who is willing to be responsible for you financially during your settling in period. The financial co-sponsor will have to submit their financial documents (bank statements, pay slips and tax returns) as part of your sponsorship request, and they must be able to show a certain level of income adequate to cover their own family plus the members of your family. 

This publication from the USCIS site explains the financial sponsorship requirements: http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/F3en.pdf
Cheers,
Bev


----------

